# how on earth do I remove this screwless glass ceiling light dome?



## bkchng (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi,

Got quite a problem here because I'm moving out of my dorm in 2 days' time, and I need to change my ceiling light bulb before then (otherwise they'll impose some ridiculous penalty charge on me).

Anyways, here's how my domed ceiling lamp looks like:
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/2015/lampfv.jpg

As you can see, there are no screws whatsoever. I've googled quite a few places, and tried some of the proposed solutions such as:
1) Twisting the dome (with my hands)
2) Pushing up on the dome, then twisting it, or rocking it like crazy while twisting it with maximum strength
3) Pulling it down (although this is not quite possible since there is nowhere to hold the dome)

Nothing worked. 
I don't have any tools with me, and it'll be hard to find one at short notice.

Anyone has any other good ideas?
Thanks so much for looking!

Eric


----------



## BridgeMan (Dec 13, 2011)

Why not ask the guy who installed the bulb in the first place?


----------



## joecaption (Dec 15, 2011)

The last one I did like that was a real pain but the outside rim does screw off.
Looking up at it you twist in a counter clock wise direction. And yes it was on there tight. Instead of steady pressure I had to kind of jurk it to get it started.


----------



## steeler (Jan 2, 2012)

Reckon joecaption is right, the heat has probably seized the swine on. I'd use a rag and push up on the glass dome sensibly and see if it eases. Also it may help trying to tighten a little first, a touch of movement either way would be encouraging!


----------



## bkchng (Jan 3, 2012)

hey guys,
thanks for the replies. you were right, the outside rim does come off even though it's a little stiff. problem solved! 
thanks for all the help!


----------

